# A+ Case Twin Engine Or XCLIO A380



## Tran_McGrady (Oct 5, 2006)

does anyone know where to buy the A+ Case Twin Engine Or XCLIO A380


----------



## devinXkillyou (Oct 5, 2006)

ebay

case


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Oct 11, 2006)

Sold on newegg.  http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16811103008


----------



## Byroz (Oct 26, 2006)

Does anyone know where to buy the Black version of the case (preferably in the UK) i've looked on every site i can think off, yet everywhere only seems to sell the silver version.


----------



## Tran_McGrady (Oct 26, 2006)

yeah i like the black 1 too


----------

